
Donate to charity, get free Obsidian Portal Ascendant time - MicahWedemeyer
http://blog.obsidianportal.com/?p=1390
======
noahlt
I don't know what "ascendant time" is, but I'm guessing it's some virtual good
whose scarcity is purely artificial, so that the makers of Obsidian Portal
don't incur additional costs when it is used.

If I'm right, then these guys are very cleverly making the world a better
place.

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
Premium subscription time, essentially.

------
MicahWedemeyer
Dunno how many Obsidian Portal fans we have here, but we're running a charity
promotion today if anyone is interested.

~~~
krainboltgreene
Fan of the idea and a lot of the features, as a RPGer. Would love to see the
source at some point.

I think you guys should focus on more local social (Pick up where Meetup
failed for gamers), but great job.

